# Meklē produktu? >  maza diametra metāla urbīši

## crazy_bob

Sveiki! 
Varbūt kāds zina, kur var nopirkt mazus urbīšus metālam par patiešām zemām cenām ( piemeram DEPO mēdz būt pa 6-8 sant.  ::   bet šobrīd nav un nav zināms kad būs). Konkrēti interesē urbīši no 0.4 mm līdz kadiem 2.5 mm

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Kā tu nesaproti, ka zemās cenas meklējumos tikai sūdus vari nopirkt - tādi "urbīši", kā likums, ir vienreizējie. Neskatoties uz to, ka rakstīts HSS un "professional". Ja negribi problēmas, pameklē krievu P18 markas urbjus vai pērc visdārgākos industriālos. Citādi par tevi varēs teikt - skopais maksā daudzreiz...

----------


## osscar

tieši tā - es parasti pirku veikalā, kurš blakus latgalītei (LSD vai kaut kā tā  ::  ) , tiesa mazāki par 0.6 laikam tur nebija.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Veikals uz birznieka upisa ielas un dzirnavu krustojuma (ja nemaldos). Tur visadus instrumentus tirgo un taja skaita ari sitadus urbisus sakot ar 0.2mm. Cena bija sakot ar 30 santimiem par vienu, ja nemaldos!
Beefs

----------


## Slowmo

Varbūt ir kādi objektīvi apsvērumi, kāpēc autoram vajag tik lētus urbīšus.

----------


## Vikings

> tieši tā - es parasti pirku veikalā, kurš blakus latgalītei (LSD vai kaut kā tā  ) , tiesa mazāki par 0.6 laikam tur nebija.


 LASD, jop maķ.  ::  Bet jā, tas viekals ir labs, piekrītu.

----------


## JDat

Man blakus ir profesionālu instrumentu veikals. Dzirnavu un Birznieka Upīša krustojumā. Man liekas ka tur ir tas ko tev vajag.

----------


## mehanikis

visādā ziņā būvmateriālu veikalājābūt gandrīz katrā, es pirku daudzkur, minimālā cena pie 60 santīmi, un pāri latam, lētāk nu kvalitātes būt nevar, jo par velti netaisīs lētuci, un ar labu cenu nepārdos alumīnija urbi  ::

----------


## marizo

Pirms laba laika pirku @ Krūza, Vaidavas ielā. Urbju tekstolīta platēs, nevaru teikt, ka baigi ātri atgriestos. Cena arī bija OK, 20..30 sant/gab.

----------


## JDat

> Man blakus ir profesionālu instrumentu veikals. Dzirnavu un Birznieka Upīša krustojumā. Man liekas ka tur ir tas ko tev vajag.


 Dzirnavu un Birznieka Upīša stūrī ir 0,40-0,50 Ls par urbīti. Sākot ar 0,3 mm diametrā. Pats vakar nopirku dažus.

----------


## mehanikis

un galvenais ievērot-jo mazāks diametrs jo lielākus RPM vajag, jeb lēni griežot ātri var salauzt vai vēl ko padarīt ar smalko

----------

